# GCRM Glasgow?



## Nessie76 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone used the GCRM (part of nurture) at all?

I am from Aberdeen and our clinic doesn't want to try IVF with us.

I am 38, have an AMH of less than 4 although an FSH of 7.4. I had an AFC of 4.
I have also had 4 mc's so I suppose I can see why they are sceptical!
We already have one 4 year old son so feel very lucky but would love home to have a sibling.

We were looking into adoption but something made me google egg donation and I emailed the Nurture clinic in Nottingham.  They said that after an initial consultation they may be able to offer natural IVF.
They also said they have the clinic in Glasgow.
I don't know if it would be a waste of money or if we should at least give it a try!

Sorry for the long post, any help would be appreciated


----------



## MrsMacD (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Nessie I live near Aberdeen but used GCRM as aberdeen didn't want to treat me due to low amh/high fsh. Aberdeen told me I would have to use donor eggs but thanks to GCRM I had my biological baby boy at the start of June.Cant fault anything to do with GCRM it's just a pity there isn't a similar clinic closer to home.


----------



## Nessie76 (Aug 14, 2013)

Theank you so much for replying MrsmacD
Can I ask a few questions?
How was it travelling to Glasgow for treatment, did you have to go for a while or just a couple of days?
Any info on what it was like would be greatly appreciated.

I am nervous about paying for something that doesn't have great odds of working.  Hoping that private healthcare will pay for consultations, drugs etc.  Just waiting to hear from them.

Thanks again

Nx


----------



## MrsMacD (Jan 22, 2012)

Nessie feel free to ask questions. Maybe better sending a message to me as it was only by chance I noticed you had posted again on this thread. 

I didn't do that much travelling. Only went for 2 scans during each cycle but I would stay over the night before as the appointments were always in the morning due to getting bloods and I didn't fancy rush hour traffic.I stayed for a couple of days during egg collection and transfer as first cycle I had a 2 day transfer and second cycle it was a 3 day transfer so not much point going home.

Having experienced the facilities/doctors at ARI (which we paid for) GCRM were a class above. You get your own room at egg collection and egg transfer and tea and toast afterwards! The nurses,doctors etc were all lovely and I was never made to feel like I was wasting my time even though my odds were so low.

Hope it all works out for you and you get a sibling for your son


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Nessie, I echo everything Mrsmacd has said above - I've been to both and think there is no comparison if you are having to pay anyway - feel free to pm as well x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Hi Nessie x

I just want to say I have my Ivf with Gcrm also and now have had my miracle baby girl thanks to them x they r really caring and make u feel so comfortable and I wouldn't have treatment anywhere else personally x gl Hun xx


----------



## Figster (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm starting with GCRM too, feel free to join the GCRM board as well 

we go through for the day and when I have to have treatment we are just gonna get a hotel and stay over


----------



## Nessie76 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks, will post on the GCRM board


----------

